# A Huge Organ



## -Oy- (Aug 23, 2020)

The Stoller Organ in Manchester Cathedral this afternoon.

Using the pipes frm the original organ, but brought back to the original centre position from before it was damaged during WWII. The building works completed in the winter of 2016/17, the voicing and sounding of the instrument took place from January to April 2017.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

WoW!! Incredible size....  and this is how it sounds..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> The Stoller Organ in Manchester Cathedral this afternoon.
> 
> Using the pipes frm the original organ, but brought back to the original centre position from before it was damaged during WWII. The building works completed in the winter of 2016/17, the voicing and sounding of the instrument took place from January to April 2017.
> 
> ...


The last picture is my favourite!

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 23, 2020)

@-Oy- The title of your thread is a bit cheeky!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @-Oy- The title of your thread is a bit cheeky!


So is your post


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks - {Titter}


----------



## Pecos (Aug 28, 2020)

WOW, My puny speakers don't even begin to do justice to that music.

Those are beautiful pictures and not something we get to see every day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

That's awesome but where is the keyboard (or keyboards)?
@hollydolly thank you for posting the video, I was wondering what it sounded like. Reminds me of the horror movie organ tracks...or music at a proper church service.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 9, 2020)

*Hmmm.....organs do tend to shrink over time, but with the right encouragement they could still play a good tune.  *


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2020)

Can God here that expensive monstrosity? Hideous


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

Like Adam said to Eve:  "That's a big one."


----------

